# $$$$ Expensive Bike - Roof Rack or Rear Rack or Inside Car???



## kg4fxg (Jan 7, 2013)

Please let me clarify. I have a bike on order and was worried about the usual getting rear ended.

I have a hitch mount Thule 917XTR T2 where you set the wheels in place and bar over the tire. I drive a 2010 Toyota Corolla XRS. Interior is leather and the back seats drop forward but not flat.

The road bike costs $9,000!!! What would you do? I don't even know if a bike would fit in my car? I could try to get a road bike inside? Front wheel off of course.

Might be easier to keep the bike on the trainer....( 

What would you do? I need to be able to sleep better. Roof, Rear, Inside (Assuming it would fit)? Look for a trailer?

Has anyone ever been rear ended bike totaled? What happens really? I just see lawyers and costs, how do I explain a bike that costs $9K?

Sorry, I just can't stop thinking about it. Oh, yeah the bike is a Project One Madone.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## mikeyc38 (Sep 8, 2011)

I've never heard of anyone getting rear ended with a bike at the back, but I've heard lots of stories of guys driving into garages with their bike on the roof. Not only does the bike get totalled but there is usually serious damage to the car roof as well.

Personally I use a rear hitch rack because, I'm short and I would most definitely scratch my car if I tried to mount/dismount a bike from the roof. YMMV.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Cancel the order and buy a bike that won't make you so anxious?

Barring that, inside is obviously safest. Certainly you can fit it with the seats down, if you take off the front wheel. You can probably fit it in the trunk with both wheels off, which isn't as hard as you think. When I worked at a suburban location where I could ride on my lunch hour, I kept my bike in the trunk of a Ford Taurus for years. Installing or removing both wheels took barely a minute. You trunk may be a little smaller, but I had lots of extra room.

You "explain" a $9000 bike by showing the receipt. You don't have to justify your lifestyle choices to the insurance company - you just have to prove your losses.

Personally, I'd use the hitch rack, depending on how far and where you're driving. I'd get a real hefty cable lock.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

I think it's really just a matter of personal preference. I have a roof rack and like the way it looks, especially the Yakima fairing, but I don't really like the look of the hitch racks. But again, that's just my preference. Also, I don't park in the garage, but if I did I'd probably ditch the roof rack because I just know that I would forget about my bike on top and end up destroying it while pulling into the garage.


----------



## JoePAz (Jul 20, 2012)

How far are you driving it? Most secure is inside a locked car with blanket to keep it out of view. However if you are just driving from point A to point B outside is a lot easier.


----------



## drussell (Aug 6, 2010)

I prefer a roof rack. Others don't - the most common reasons I've seen are 1) potential for driving your bike into a garage door frame (reasonable), and 2) a hit to fuel economy (I'll add to this below).

Odds are probably better than good you can get your bike into the back of your car with the front wheel off. That's the safest way to transport it. I did that for a while until my gf and I both wanted to transport our bikes, so I ended up with the roof rack. My car has a panoramic sunroof, so I always know the bike is there, and I'm not worried about hitting it. As for the fuel economy, I track mine with every fillup. I drove with my rack on the car all summer last year, and took it off in the fall (from ~42,000 to 56,000 on the chart below; note my units are in Canadian English, so lower = better, and fuel econ is the bottom of the two lines). With all the vagaries of city/highway driving, stop/start traffic, variable road trips with and without the bikes on the car, back and forth to home depot, etc., I (and the data) would suggest that the fuel economy argument is a bit of a red herring.

As for what happens in a crash, it will probably depend on your insurance. Bike would probably be covered under house/contents insurance, separate from your car. For a bike like that, I'd probably get a rider on my house policy for full replacement coverage, same as you can get for expensive jewellry. Otherwise, you'd probably only get current value for it at the time of the crash. Keep your receipts for it - no need to explain _why _the bike costs 9K - it just does, and they'll either offer you the coverage or they won't. 

The other bit to consider is that if you're rear-ended, it's automatically the other person's fault (at least, here it is). Your insurance company shouldn't have much of a problem paying you out, then releasing the hounds on the other company. You're really only out time on the bike.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

kg4fxg said:


> Might be easier to keep the bike on the trainer....(


Yeah, put it on the trainer. Not much else you can do with a $9k bike anyway, with your attitude... You know, there's pebbles that _will _hit and mar that precious paint, and I hear some people even crash with their bikes.


----------



## kg4fxg (Jan 7, 2013)

Some very good points.

I would drive it home from the LBS. Then to places to ride or group rides. The rear mount carries two bikes. So I could always keep it close to the car.

My other bike is a FX 7.9 Trek. I could use it as an example to see if it would go inside the car. Toss in a few beach towels. 

Yes, while I would lock it on the car and Thule has a lock I won't let it out of my sight. I agree in the car is safest, no advertising.

Thanks


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

Put it inside!! If you're going to drop $9K on a bike then buy a car/truck that you can put it in...I did. However, it sounds like you posted just to let everybody know you bought an expensive bike.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I always go with a hitch mounted rack. Easy to load and unload, convenient, won't get the inside of my vehicle dirty or wet, and I can carry more stuff and people if it's not taking up the back of the car. You can also carry multiple bikes, try stuffing 3 bikes in your car with them rubbing or it taking you a lot of time to wrap every part where they touch.
I never worry about getting rear-ended if it happens it will happen regardless, I just worry about dinging the bike when I'm backing up. Cost of the bike is not a factor to me when I'm deciding things like this, but where I leave the vehicle parked with the bike on it is.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

kg4fxg said:


> Please let me clarify. I have a bike on order and was worried about the usual getting rear ended.
> 
> I have a hitch mount Thule 917XTR T2 where you set the wheels in place and bar over the tire. I drive a 2010 Toyota Corolla XRS. Interior is leather and the back seats drop forward but not flat.
> 
> ...


Not sure what relevance the price of the bike is to the question, but I put my $3,200 bike inside my $50,000 car because I don't want to damage either of them. If the bike was $900 and the car was $9,000 I'd do the same thing.

Though I guess if the bike cost $9,000 I would be sure to use lots of $$$$$ and !!!!! in my post.

Posted from my $699 iPad!!!!!!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Seriously. It's a bike, not a painting. Ride it like you stole it. Hit some gravel roads, maybe even some smooth singletrack. Even... (shudder) some puddles! Mud! 

The hitch racks that hold both wheels with top bars are fine. 

I usually take my bike inside my car, but I have a big trunk, I take both wheels off, and I'm not worried if it gets scratched.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

RJP Diver said:


> Posted from my $699 iPad!!!!!!


Would you put that iPad on a roof rack, or on a hitch? No! See?

Oh, and I have an iPad 4, that was $$$$ more expensive than yours. So there!


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Shux, it's a Trek, quit worryin'.


----------



## Sir Roada (Jan 29, 2013)

Bikes should be kept in the bedroom when at home and inside the car if you can't ride there.

Then you know every bug splatter was earned.

And pat it on the saddle now and then to show you appreciate it.


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

Insurance companies know the price of bikes. I had an accident with a custom bike I bought in 1996. Though I am having it repaired (which I told the insurer), the insurance company paid replacement value under my home owners policy. I priced it out with the builder, including all new components, and was flabbergasted at the price - more than $9,000. The company paid it without any hesitation


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Sir Roada said:


> Bikes should be kept in the bedroom when at home and inside the car if you can't ride there.
> 
> Then you know every bug splatter was earned.


What kind of splattering is going on in your bedroom?


----------



## Sir Roada (Jan 29, 2013)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> What kind of splattering is going on in your bedroom?


The best kind. My wife's bikes are in the bedroom too


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

kg4fxg said:


> Some very good points.
> 
> I would drive it home from the LBS. Then to places to ride or group rides. The rear mount carries two bikes. So I could always keep it close to the car.
> 
> ...


If you have the option (it certainly will fit in the trunk and most likely in the back seat) why go with a rack? We used a roof rack when we had kids and tandems or singles pulling a trailer because there wasn't enough room inside the car. Once the kids moved on, the bikes go inside 100% of the time.


----------



## tazdag (Apr 9, 2002)

Roof rack for me, period. I haven't driven into anything with my bike on top yet and I've had a roof rack for 25+ years. Yes, I do park my car in my garage every night too. is it really that hard to remember that your bike is on the car?


----------



## kg4fxg (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks All,
I prefer to keep my bike in the home office. In the bedroom is so distracting and a temptation to ride in my sleep.

View attachment 274713


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

This is the 1up USA hitch rack. You can load a bike in about 2 seconds and the unit that holds 2 bikes would have to be hit pretty hard to damage the bike closest to the car. If it gets smashed just have your insurance get you another one!!


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Kerry Irons said:


> If you have the option (it certainly will fit in the trunk and most likely in the back seat) why go with a rack? We used a roof rack when we had kids and tandems or singles pulling a trailer because there wasn't enough room inside the car. Once the kids moved on, the bikes go inside 100% of the time.


I use a rack on the back of my truck! It has a carpeted bed but when you get more than one bike back there they can get beat up pretty bad.


----------



## kg4fxg (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice Pic!
I could not agree more, and if hit that hard there might be other worries or injuries. I'll forget the worries and just ride using my rear hitch as I have it already.

Thanks and very nice bike.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Part of why I chose a ginormous gas-guzzling SUV when I replaced my car about a year ago was to fit my bike inside easily. Two people can load bikes in and out easily and stop for a burger on the way home without a lot of extra concern.

It's nice - a lot of my riding is mountain biking which is a real pain to ride to from where I live, so I drive that bike around a fair amount. I like not having to think about stopping for a victory coffee, or about whether or not my bike is adequately secured.

Someone could still break into my car. But then, someone can cut a cable lock, defeat the pin for a hitch rack, steal the whole car...

Guess you decided to go for it on the first bike. Good luck!


----------



## kg4fxg (Jan 7, 2013)

AndrwSwitch

Thanks, yes went for it. I am sure when I replace the car I will have a similar thought. Something a little bigger or Hatch Back. I drive lots of miles and run them up fairly quickly.

I am sure as I have seen here that many have more than one bike. My other bike is more of a novelty. It is a Brompton. Great for rides with my daughter who is seven. I won't loose sleep over theft, and if I find myself getting out more I might just get a stock low end Madone off the floor. Wait time for a build is at 88 days.

I love the feeling of total exhaustion and maybe that is why I train so hard. It does wonders for stress. Working as a CPA/CGMA in corporate can have its moments. My doctors would prefer drugs and I am against any meds. Just try actually doing two Spinveral workouts back to back and almost passing out - such a rush. So damn tired I could careless about work, stress, or any other issue.

There concern is that I look so anorexic. I eat little but what I do eat is good and Paleo. Personally, I could not imagine a life not working 11 hour days. It is just hard to work with idiots. I am sure we all do. Bad day at work the cure is a good hard ride.

The good news is that I live surrounded by what I call horse farms. Lots of country roads to ride.


----------



## youcoming (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a chevy cobalt, and my wife a van. If she has the van I can take the wheels off two bikes both frames in trunk, with blankets between them and put wheels in back seat. I do however have a hitch rack for the van when going on family trips. Enjoy the new bike and stop fretting over it...


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Similar for me. I have a small SUV. Mileage isn't bad at all. I just lay my bike down in the back; quick, easy and secure. With the wife's bike, I lay mine down, throw a doubled moving blanket over it and lay hers on top, still quick and easy (that's $12K worth of bikes, btw). I use a hitch rack for the MTBs, but have also put the road bikes on it on occasion. The SUV also has a roof rails and I considered getting mounts to put to bikes up there, but haven't yet had a need. 

Traveling, I rent a midsize car and have always been able to fit the bike behind the front seat with the front wheel off.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

View attachment 274853


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Buy a Kuat rack for the rear, and get better mileage. Like others said, if you get hit, file it on insurance, although you're probably more likely to get hit my lightening. And my bike will fit in the back of a 1998 Corolla with the seats down, so that's an option too.


----------



## kg4fxg (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the tip about the Corolla. I will also give it a try. Unfortunately, I don't have a basement so the garage, well, impossible to get cars in the garage.


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

That's a sweet looking Pinarello by the way, I'd rather have that one than any madone anytime...


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Relax whatever you go by it will work. I use a roof rack on both of my cars with Thule sidearm xt. I also use sea sucker rack for my sportscar. I don't ever worry about anything happening, that's what insurance is for.

The bike is a giant and its close to what you paid for yours.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2013)

If possible, put the bikes in the car. If that doesn't work, go with the hitch rack. Having the bikes in the vehicle (or behind the vehicle's slipstream) is better for gas mileage.

As far as insurance goes, better to get the insurance of the driver who rear ended you pay for your bike than place claim with your own insurance company because you drove into a garage or under a low-clearance bridge.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

r1lee said:


> Relax whatever you go by it will work. I use a roof rack on both of my cars with Thule sidearm xt. I also use sea sucker rack for my sportscar. I don't ever worry about anything happening, that's what insurance is for.
> 
> The bike is a giant and its close to what you paid for yours.


That is sooo money.

OP - Hitch rack.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Roof Racks, forget and garage disaster.Hitch Racks, hit from behind disaster.
Inside car, derailleur hanger broken from pressure of laying frame down in car.

The perfect solution is to ride your bike to the ride start.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Hooben said:


> Roof Racks, forget and garage disaster.Hitch Racks, hit from behind disaster.
> Inside car, derailleur hanger broken from pressure of laying frame down in car.



First one is your fault. Second one is somebody else's fault. Third is just stupid.


----------



## chandne (Jan 22, 2004)

Gave up on roof racks due to the typical tired move of driving into the garage with bikes on top. A drive-thru was a close call, though I saved it with inches to spare. My GF's face almost hit the dash though...she was a bit pissed.  So then I switched to hitch racks. Went from Sportworks T2 to Saris Cycle On Pro to Kuat NV to Thule T2 to 1UPUSA. My favorite is the 1UPUSA- someone else posted a pic earlier. It is lighter and easier to use than the rest, though a genius design. My second favorite is the Thule T2.


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

believe I read a good tip on how not to trash your bike while driving into the garage. Whenver they put the bike on the roof of their car, they put something like a trash can right inside the garage door so they have to get out of the car to move it, before parking the car in the garage.

Don't buy a $9000 bike if you are going to fret over how to transport it.


----------



## marcusc (Jan 31, 2013)

Could anyone else attest to the decline in fuel economy?

I was about to pull the trigger on a Thule fork mount roof rack, although I never thought the decrease in fuel economy could be as high as 30%! Also, I hate cleaning bugs off of my motorcycle, I doubt cleaning my bike would be any more pleasurable.

I thought my fuel consumption had gone up this winter, but I couldn't figure out why. I would have never assumed my little ski rack could have been the culprit to why I'm losing 50-75 KM/tank?

I already have a hitch on my Impreza (Wagon), so a hitch mount may be ideal. Especially since I park underground at the condo...


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

marcusc said:


> Could anyone else attest to the decline in fuel economy?
> 
> I was about to pull the trigger on a Thule fork mount roof rack, although I never thought the decrease in fuel economy could be as high as 30%! Also, I hate cleaning bugs off of my motorcycle, I doubt cleaning my bike would be any more pleasurable.
> 
> ...


Yes, you will definitely get worse mileage w/ a roof rack on. And yes, you'll get even worse mileage with bikes mounted to that roof rack.
However, the best roof racks are more secure than the best hitch racks. That's been the biggest thing that drove me to a roof rack (Yakima Sprocket Rocket).
My garage is full of moving boxes, so that danger is minimized until I get those cleared out- but it IS a real danger.

That said, when I inherited my dad's huge Toyota Sienna minivan- THAT was perfect place to put nice bike!! (Tinted windows). And a convenient place to change clothes too...


----------



## 1948D18 (Jun 1, 2012)

Another vote to just put it on the trainer. Much safer.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

According to Ski magazine several years ago, a ski rack dings you for 10-20% on your mileage.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I vote for the Roof Rack because everyone gets to see your "$$$$ Expensive Bike".


----------



## TheSlug74 (Aug 20, 2012)

r1lee said:


> Relax whatever you go by it will work. I use a roof rack on both of my cars with Thule sidearm xt. I also use sea sucker rack for my sportscar. I don't ever worry about anything happening, that's what insurance is for.
> 
> The bike is a giant and its close to what you paid for yours.


You don't measure fuel economy?


----------



## ercflyer (Sep 23, 2012)

Donn12 said:


> This is the 1up USA hitch rack. You can load a bike in about 2 seconds and the unit that holds 2 bikes would have to be hit pretty hard to damage the bike closest to the car. If it gets smashed just have your insurance get you another one!!


^^^This! I used to put my bike inside the car until I got my 1up. I can't imagine an easier way to safely transport a bike.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

marcusc said:


> Could anyone else attest to the decline in fuel economy?
> 
> I was about to pull the trigger on a Thule fork mount roof rack, although I never thought the decrease in fuel economy could be as high as 30%! Also, I hate cleaning bugs off of my motorcycle, I doubt cleaning my bike would be any more pleasurable.
> 
> ...



This may be another advantage to the hitch mount. My Dodge Ram in the pic gets about 13mpg and the bike rack doesn't affect the mileage at all!


----------



## marcusc (Jan 31, 2013)

RRRoubaix said:


> Yes, you will definitely get worse mileage w/ a roof rack on. And yes, you'll get even worse mileage with bikes mounted to that roof rack.
> However, the best roof racks are more secure than the best hitch racks. That's been the biggest thing that drove me to a roof rack (Yakima Sprocket Rocket).
> My garage is full of moving boxes, so that danger is minimized until I get those cleared out- but it IS a real danger.
> 
> That said, when I inherited my dad's huge Toyota Sienna minivan- THAT was perfect place to put nice bike!! (Tinted windows). And a convenient place to change clothes too...





skinewmexico said:


> According to Ski magazine several years ago, a ski rack dings you for 10-20% on your mileage.


Hmmm, one full bike fits no problem in my car, so I'll probably just get a hitch mount for the odd time I can convince my girlfriend to come out! Most rides will probably depart from my house anyways, so there isn't really much point in losing mileage for nothing. Especially when a hitch mount takes a minute to install. And especially especially on a junior salary!

Still though, I'm surprised at the figures, up to 20% loss! I believe it now with my Impreza wagon, but when I had my STI my highest MPG numbers were always on the drive to the ski hill (with four people, a giant thule ski box, and a trunk full of gear)! Thinking back to how it was driven without a car full of people, it definitely makes sense...



Donn12 said:


> This may be another advantage to the hitch mount. My Dodge Ram in the pic gets about 13mpg and the bike rack doesn't affect the mileage at all!


haha, is it even possible to get much lower?!

There's no room in the bed for 2 bikes? My old man lives nearby, and I had my eye on his GMC Sierra for when I needed some extra space...but apparently not!





Does anybody have a Thule hitch mount rack, but in the 1up type of style? Like the 990xt doubletrack?










My friend works at Thule, so I get substantial discounts on their products!


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

with the cap on the back the bikes have to lay down. I took my Dad mountain biking one day and we had to lay the bikes on top of each other. I ordered my hitch rack right after that!


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Personally, I don't like putting the bike on a rack. But I have a nice car, and don't want grease on the inside of it. I use a SciCon Travel Plus Racing bag. It is nice and padded, protects the bike,keeps the car from getting dirty, and fits in the trunk.


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes, I've been hit from behind with the hitch mounted rack. 

I had a 2010 Project 1 trek Madone 5.2. We were coming home from the beach August 2011. Had a Thule xtr917 t2 with 3 bikes mounted. An 18 yr old girl not paying attention rear ended us. The rack impaled the girl's grill and damaged the engine effectively disabling the car. That was the good news. The bad news was when I got home and brought my bike to my LBS a crack was found under the seat post. The frame had to be junked. More good news - the girl's car insurance paid for a brand new 2012 trek Madone 6.2 no questions asked. Oh and the girls car insurance fully replaced my thule xtr917t2 rack. I am very happy. 

With that said I have a Honda CRV now and I have the option to put my bike in my car, put it on my hitch mounted rack, or put the bike on the Thule roof rack that I also have.


----------



## marcusc (Jan 31, 2013)

leadout_kv said:


> Yes, I've been hit from behind with the hitch mounted rack.
> 
> I had a 2010 Project 1 trek Madone 5.2. We were coming home from the beach August 2011. Had a Thule xtr917 t2 with 3 bikes mounted. An 18 yr old girl not paying attention rear ended us. The rack impaled the girl's grill and damaged the engine effectively disabling the car. That was the good news. The bad news was when I got home and brought my bike to my LBS a crack was found under the seat post. The frame had to be junked. More good news - the girl's car insurance paid for a brand new 2012 trek Madone 6.2 no questions asked. Oh and the girls car insurance fully replaced my thule xtr917t2 rack. I am very happy.
> 
> With that said I have a Honda CRV now and I have the option to put my bike in my car, put it on my hitch mounted rack, or put the bike on the Thule roof rack that I also have.



That's the rack I'm looking at, does it hold the bike securely and is it relatively quick to get the bikes on?


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

marcusc said:


> That's the rack I'm looking at, does it hold the bike securely and is it relatively quick to get the bikes on?


Ah good question. Be sure your car has a 2" hitch. If it does You can put 4 bikes on the hitch mounted xtr917 and the bikes are very secure. 

I made the mistake of originally going with a 1 1/4" hitch installed on my car then getting a 1 1/4" to 2" adapter. Bad idea. The adapter made the entire hitch buckle under the weight of 3 or 4 bikes. I switched to installing a 2" hitch on my car and no problems.


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

nOOky said:


> I always go with a hitch mounted rack. Easy to load and unload, convenient, won't get the inside of my vehicle dirty or wet, and I can carry more stuff and people if it's not taking up the back of the car. You can also carry multiple bikes, try stuffing 3 bikes in your car with them rubbing or it taking you a lot of time to wrap every part where they touch.
> I never worry about getting rear-ended if it happens it will happen regardless, I just worry about dinging the bike when I'm backing up. Cost of the bike is not a factor to me when I'm deciding things like this, but where I leave the vehicle parked with the bike on it is.


+1. I agree. I've used the saris Thelma for years. Love it! Never heard of anyone getting rear ended, I hear of people driving into garages every year. I have a cable and U locks in case I need to lock it up. I also have a big enough car to throw it inside if I have the only bike for the particular trip.


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

rose.johnp said:


> Never heard of anyone getting rear ended


See my post # 51.


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

Now I have. I will rest easy.


----------



## EggSalad (Jan 29, 2013)

rider9 said:


> believe I read a good tip on how not to trash your bike while driving into the garage. Whenver they put the bike on the roof of their car, they put something like a trash can right inside the garage door so they have to get out of the car to move it, before parking the car in the garage.


So simple and obvious, that's a good tip. Even for folks who live in apartments who have those covered parking spots, just grab a cone or something like that and put it in your spot. I really dig that.


----------

